# whats with



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

the fiber fuse adds ? 

Its a weak excuse for mesh ! The chit is a fail ! 


It's been proven !!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Not a fan Moore? We never used it in a house yet but it is pretty sweet for patching. Can find a million uses for the wide rolls.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

moore said:


> the fiber fuse adds ?
> 
> Its a weak excuse for mesh ! The chit is a fail !
> 
> ...


Hey Rick,
In what ways has Fibafuse failed for you? I don't do many houses, just additions and mostly repairs, but I haven't had any trouble. I realize the scope of my experience with Fibafuse is quite limited,but I don't want to continue with a troublesome product! :blink:
One thing I've learned over my 34 years of drywall finishing is I don't have all the answers and am always ready to glean from others' experience! :thumbsup:


----------

